# Laguna Platinum Table Saw/ New Delta Unisaw?



## adam77 (Nov 17, 2008)

Im fairly new to woodworking and been shopping for a new table saw for a while. Ive read all the reviews etc. but havent read much about the Laguna 10" PlatinumTable saws. Any experience or opinions are welcome. My other alternitive is waiting for the new Unisaw to come out. Does anyone have anymore information on the new Unisaw besides that sales video on You Tube.


----------



## damianpenney (Jun 22, 2007)

I was pretty close to getting a Laguna but was put off by reports of poor customer service. I didn't like the riving knife/blade guard setup on the cheaper one and the dovetail one was about the same price as a Jet (which I ended up getting) The Steel City saws came highly recommended too.


----------



## DaveHerron (Jan 21, 2008)

Here's some info:

http://www.toolcrib.com/blog/2008/08/21/the-new-delta-unisaw-roundup-video-pics-first-response-from-woodworkers/


----------



## ramon68 (Mar 10, 2008)

The Platinum saws are made in China, the new Unisaw in USA. I considered the Platinum saws last winter but was put off by country of manufacture and shipping cost to the east coast, $388. Went with introductory sale priced Jet Deluxe Xacta saw, made in Taiwan.


----------



## adam77 (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback. I too, am put off by Chinese products.


----------



## modestmouser (Sep 8, 2008)

you missed the laguna boat!!!

They had free shipping for all of october…. and being that Laguna reams you on the shipping, > $300 as ramon said, October was the best time to buy. I got the impression when speaking with a salesperson from laguna though that they might negotiate, so maybe they'll extend their offer if you press.

If you're buying a saw, be sure to get it on ebay to take advantage of the cashback.

like ramon, I also got the Jet deluxe xactasaw. (3hp, 50" fence) much better value i think. just about all the features of the PM2000, (quick-release riving knife, push-button arbor lock, blade shroud, etc…)

I did some pricing…. if i had purchased from:
amazon 2150
woodcraft 2200
sears 2700

my deal was $1620 delivered to my door after live.com cashback two months ago.

here's a review on the deluxe xactasaw.
http://www.newwoodworker.com/reviews/jxactasawrvu.html


----------



## modestmouser (Sep 8, 2008)

i'd also check out the steel city 35915… i swear that when i was shopping 2-3 months ago, a steel city saw with a riving knife was around $1800 or so…... maybe prices came down??

http://www.toolking.com/products/15600020.aspx?shoppingdotcom=35915

3hp
50" fence
riving knife
$1450

For $50 more, you can get the granite top if you're into that sort of thing.

add'l $80 it looks like for residential lift gate delivery.


----------



## adam77 (Nov 17, 2008)

Wow those are some great prices.I think the Laguna is out considering the shipping. I live in NJ and dont think i want to deal with a copany on the west coast considering time and money for parts and accesories to recieve these items. There is a scratch and dent Powermatic P66 model at Redmond for 2000.
Does anyone have expierience Good or Bad with this company? They also have reconditioned UNIs for 1400 shipping included. I expect price of the old UNI to keep dropping as time goes by considering the new one is coming soon.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

You must have a couple grand burning a hole in your pocket.

I woudn't buy any of those saws. I'd save up more and get a slider
or just get a vintage saw… there are plenty of them in the East.


----------



## adam77 (Nov 17, 2008)

Ive been saving a long time. 2k is the max i want to spend. Dont want to regret my decision.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

You can get a lot more saw for the money if you buy a second-hand
machine. Machinery depreciates fast when you buy it new… especially
American-style cabinet saws.

Which is best for you depends on the kind of work you want it to do and
how clean. If you intend to work professionally with Melamine you'd
do well to look for a saw with at least optional scoring capacity.

Powermatic has, I believe, a 1" arbor. Most have 5/8" - heavier is better
in my book. Older industrial machines are way overbuilt. the unisaws,
et al. made today are fine but they are milquetoast saws for cabinet shops -
many custom furniture makers will go for the European machines or the
old American and English machines used in the patternmaking trade.


----------

